# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  الكليَّات المُطَّرِدة في القرآن الكريم .

## إيمان الغامدي

.كلُّ ما ذكر في القرآن ((أساطير الأولين)) فالمقصود منه قول النضر بن الحارث وهو أول من اختلق هذا البهتان عن القرآن الكريم.

· كلُّ ما ذكر في القرآن بلفظ ((إفك)) فهو: الكذب.

· كلُّ شيء في القرآن ((أليم)) فهو المُوجِع ، وكذلك تصاريفها: "تألمون" و "يألمون".

· كلُّ ((أو...أو)) في باب الكفارات في القرآن فهي للتخيير، فإن كان (فمن لم يجد فكذا) فالأول فالأول.

· كلُّ ((تأويل)) ورد في القرآن فالمقصود به حقيقة الأمر وما يؤول إليه.

· كلُّ شيء في كتاب الله ذكر فيه ((الرجم)) في قصص الأنبياء وأهل الصلاح مع أقوامهم فالمراد به القتل.

· كلُّ ما ذكر في القرآن ((رِزْقٌ كَرِيمٌ)) فالمقصود به الجنة ونعيمها.

· كلُّ ما في القرآن من لفظة ((ريح)) نكرة، فهي في سياق العذاب إلا آية يونس [22] {وَجَرَيْنَ بِهِمْ بِرِيحٍ طَيِّبَةٍ} فهي ريح الرحمة الطيبة.

· كلُّ ما ورد في القرآن ((زعم)) فالمراد به الكذب.

· كلُّ ((سلطان)) في القرآن بمعنى: الحجة أو نوع من الحجة كالملك والقهر والسلطة.

· كلُّ ما ذكر في القرآن من ((السياحة)) فهو الصيام.

· كلُّ ((ظنٍ)) ورد في القرآن في الآخرة أو يوم القيامة فهو يقين.

· كلُّ ما ورد في القرآن بلفظ ((عبدُه)) مفرد مضاف إلى ضمير الجلالة فالمقصود به محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.

· كلُّ ((عسى)) من الله في القرآن متحققة الوقوع وهي منه يقين وليست ظناً.

· كلُّ شيء في القرآن ((فاطر)) فهو بمعنى خالق.

· كلُّ شيء في القرآن ((قَاتَلَهُمُ اللَّهُ)) أو ((قُتِلَ)) فالمعنى: لعنهم الله أو لُعِن. 

· كلُّ ما في القرآن من ((القرض الحسن)) فهو صدقة التطوع.

· كلُّ ((قنوتٍ)) في القرآن بمعنى الطاعة.

· كلُّ قولٍ في القرآن مقرون بأفواه وألسنةٍ بهما معاً أو بأحدهما فهو زورٌ وباطل، كقوله تعالى: {يَقُولُونَ بِأَفْواهِهِمْ مَا لَيْسَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ} و { َيقُولُونَ بِأَلْسِنَتِهِم  ْ مَا لَيْسَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ}.

· كلُّ ((كأسٍ)) ذكره الله في القرآن فالمقصود به الخمر.

· كلُّ ما في القرآن ((كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ)) فمعناه فُرِض ووجب عليكم.

· كلُّ ما في القرآن ((وَمَا يُدْرِيكَ)) لم يُخبر به، وأغلب ((وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ)) أُخبر به وأُعلم.

· كلُّ ما ورد في القرآن ((المطر)) فهو العذاب أو الأذى.

· كلُّ ما ورد في القرآن لفظ ((النجوم)) فالمراد بها الكواكب.

· كلُّ ما جاء في القرآن ((الوصف)) فالمراد به الكذب، كقوله تعالى: {سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يَصِفُونَ} وكقوله {وَاللَّهُ الْمُسْتَعَانُ عَلَى مَا تَصِفُونَ}.



والله أعلم .. وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم .

بتصرف من كتاب: ((كليات الألفاظ في التفسير)) للشيخ بريك بن سعيد القرني (رسالة عالمية) .


http://www.dorar.net/weekly_tip.php?tip_id=24

----------


## أم أحمد المكية

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك 
والسيوطي في الدر المنثور أشار كثيرا لهذه الكليات .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقكم الله
ولا يخفى ما في بعضها من الإطلاق من نظر

----------


## قطرة مسك

الأخ أبو مالك وفقه الله : بل إطلاق الأخت صحيح، راجع إن شئت كتاب ( كليات الألفاظ في التفسير ) للأستاذ بريك القرني لتعرف صحة ذلك.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقكم الله
وأين هذا الكتاب؟

----------


## إيمان الغامدي

الأخوة و الأخوات .. جزاكم الله خيراً ، و بارك فيكم .

و لستُ إلا مجرد ناقلة للمقال .. من الموقع أعلاه  .. هذا للأمانة العلمية ..


*******************


أما عن الكتاب .. فإليكم تعريف عنه ، نقلاً عن ملتقى أهل التفسير :




صدر حديثاً كتاب :

كليات الألفاظ في التفسير
دراسة نظرية تطبيقية
للشيخ بريك بن سعيد القرني






والكتاب في أصله رسالة ماجستير تقدم بها الباحث لقسم القرآن وعلومه بكلية أصول الدين بالرياض ، ونوقشت عام 1424هـ . 
وقد صدر الكتاب في مجلدين من القطع العادي ، وحظيت بعناية فنية بديعة ، وورق فاخر . وبلغت صفحات الكتاب بمجلديه 920 صفحة من القطع العادي .

وقد أشار الباحث إلى أن (موضوع الكليات التفسيرية قديم الظهور، أُثر عن الصحابة والتابعين فَمَنْ بعدهم الإطلاقات الوافرة التي تكشف عن اصطلاحات القرآن في ألفاظه وأساليبه ، وكثرة الموروث عنهم في ثنايا كتب التفسير خيرُ شاهد ، وكذلك عُنِي أئمةُ التفسير بهذا الموضوع ، فاستقرؤوا ألفاظ القرآن وأساليبه ، وكشفوا عن كثير من طرائق القرآن وعاداته ومن ثَمَّ أودعوا مصنفاتهم نتائج ذلك الاستقراء عند تفسير اللفظة ، أو الحديث عن الأسلوب). 
كما نبه الباحث إلى أن (من يطالع كتب التفسير والمعاني يمكن أن يخرج بتقسيم للوارد من الكليات إلى أربعة أقسام: 
1- كليات الألفاظ .
2- كليات الأساليب.
3- كليات اللغة.
4- كليات علوم القرآن ).
وبين الباحث أسباب اختياره بحث كليات الألفاظ في التفسير ، واقتصاره عليها في عدة نقاط فقال : 

1) أنه الأكثر وروداً عن أئمة التفسير من الصحابة والتابعين.
2) أن كليات الألفاظ تحتاج إلى جهد طائل وتمحيص وتبيين، فهو يقوم على استقراء أفراد الكليات والكشف عن وجوه تفسيرها لمعرفة مدى مطابقة تلك المواطن لمعاني الكليات.
3) أن هذا القِسمَ هو وحدَه الذي له علاقةٌ بعلم الوجوه والنظائر، وهو ما يستلزم الكشفَ عن هذه العلاقة وتوضيحَ هذا الارتباطِ وبيان الصلةِ بين الكليات والوجوه والنظائر.
4) أن معرفةَ طرائق القرآن وعاداته في أساليبه مما تفنى فيه الأعمار ولا يصل الطالب إلى منتهاه، فإثراء القرآن لا ينقطع وإعجازه لا يبلى .
5) أن كليات علوم القرآن أهمُها ما كان في نوع المكي والمدني، والنسخ ، وغيرهما، وهي أنواع قد عرفت كلياتُها في أثناء التآليف في تلك الأنواع وتحريرها ، وضمتها مصنفاتٌ ورسائل لا مزيد عليها . والكليات اللغوية في القرآن قد تناولها النحاة وأهل اللغة والبلاغيون كلٌ في موطنه ومجاله.
6) أن كليات الألفاظ أكثر ارتباطاً بالتفسير وأقرب إلى المعاني القرآنية من غيرها. 
ولما كان الأصل ألا تطلقَ هذه الكليات إلا بعد بحث وتمعن في جميع مواردها في التنـزيل، ومعرفة مدى موافقة تلك المعاني في مواطنها للمعنى الذي أتت به الكلية، حتى يعتمد المعنى ويصح الإطلاق كان الاهتمام بها جمعاً ودراسة وتحقيقاً من الأهمية بمكان في دراسة متوسعة شاملة تغطي هذا الموضوع وتفي بحاجته .

وبين أهمية الموضوع وأسباب اختياره فقال : 
1- أنه موضوعٌ جديد مُبتكر، لم يُسبق إليه – فيما أعلم – يتناول دراسة لونٍ من ألوان التفسير، لم يلق العناية الكافية من الباحثين مع ما فيه من فوائدَ جمةٍ ، ومساحةٍ واسعة من البحث الجاد .
2- أن مدار البحث يتناول كليات مشهورة، وفي كتب التفاسير منثورة ، يجمع شتاتها ويلم أطرافها ثم يتناولها بقلم البحث والنقد والتمحيص؛ وصولاً إلى قواعد سليمة، وكليات منضبطة صحيحة.
3- ورود لفظ أو أسلوب في القرآن على وجه مطرد، من أوجه الترجيح عند اختلاف المفسرين ، كما يذكر العلماء ، مما يعطي دراسته أهمية بالغة ، فهو يقرب المسافات ويضع الكليات بين أيدي القراء مدروسة محققة، قال ابن عاشور: "يحق على المفسر أن يعرف عادات القرآن من نظمه وكلمه" .
4- أن القاريء يجد كثيراً من الكليات دون تمحيص لمعانيها، ولا تأكد من اطرادها في جميع أفرادها مما يتطلب بحثاً مستفيضاً يضع الأمورَ في نصابها.
5- أن جمع اللفظة القرآنية في كل القرآن، وضم النظير إلى نظيره ثم دراسة تلك الآيات له أكبر الفائدة في معرفة معانيها وترجيح صحيحها، مُدعمةً بأقوال المحققين النقاد. 
6- أن التعرفَ على اصطلاحات القرآن في ألفاظه ، واستعمالَ معانٍ خاصةٍ لألفاظ خاصة على نحو مطردٍ يفتحُ للباحث أبواباً من التفكر وآفاقاً من التدبر ، بها يغوص على دقائق المعاني ولطائف الأسرار .
7- هذا البحث يُكسبُ المطلع عليه الوقوفَ على كثير من الآيات والكليات التي هي بحاجة إلى بسط الكلام وتحرير المقام في ظل منهج استقرائي دقيق .

وقد بين الباحث في مقدمته الخطة التي سار عليها في بحثه فقال :

خطة البحث : 
قسم البحث إلى مقدمة – وقسمين – وخاتمة ، والفهارس اللازمة للبحث .
فالمقدمة ذكرت فيها أهمية الموضوع، وأسباب اختياره، والدراسات السابقة وخطة البحث، ومنهجي فيه .
القسم الأول : الدراسة ، وتشمل خمسة فصول: 
الفصل الأول: تعريف الكليات ونشأتها ، ويضم ثلاثة مباحث:
المبحث الأول: تعريف الكليات لغةً واصطلاحاً.
المبحث الثاني: نشأة الكليات.
المبحث الثالث: صيغ الكليات.
الفصل الثاني: مصادر الكليات وعناية العلماء بها، وتحته ثلاثة مباحث:
المبحث الأول: مصادر الكليات.
المبحث الثاني: عناية العلماء بالكليات.
المبحث الثالث: ثَمَرات الكليات.
الفصل الثالث: بين الكليات والوجوه والنظائر ، وفيه مبحثان:
المبحث الأول : علاقة الكليات بالوجوه والنظائر.
المبحث الثاني : موهم التعارض بين الكليات والوجوه والنظائر .
الفصل الرابع: أنواع الكليات ، ويضم ثلاثة مباحث: 
المبحث الأول: كليات الأساليب.
المبحث الثاني: كليات اللغة.
المبحث الثالث: كليات علوم القرآن.

الفصل الخامس: كليات الألفاظ ، وفيه خمسة مباحث:
المبحث الأول: ضوابط كليات الألفاظ.
المبحث الثاني: أنواع كليات الألفاظ .
المبحث الثالث: الوارد من الكليات عن مقاتل بن سليمان (150هـ) .
المبحث الرابع : رسالة "الأفراد" لابن فارس (395هـ).
المبحث الخامس: بعض الكليات المشكلة وطرق توجيهها.
القسم الثاني: الدراسة التطبيقية عن كليات الألفاظ ويشمل فصلين:
الفصل الأول: الكليات المطردة.
الفصل الثاني: الكليات الأغلبية.
الخاتمة: وتشمل نتائج البحث وتوصيات الباحث . 
فهارس البحث ).

وأما المنهج الذي سلكه في بحثه فقد بينه في نقاط متتابعة على هذا النحو مع الاختصار لبعضها :
1- ليُعلم بدايةً أن البحث التطبيقي لكليات الألفاظ لا يهدف إلى استيعاب جميع الوارد المأثور عن السلف وأئمة التفسير ودراسته وتحقيقه ، إذ أن هذا غير مقدور عليه، ولا يُظن أنه يُحاط باصطلاحات القرآن في ألفاظه في رسالة واحدة .
وإنما تم اختيار جملة وافرة منها مراعياً في هذا الاختيار أحد المعايير الثلاثة – ما أمكن – بما يكشف النقاب عن هذا النوع من أنواع علوم القرآن ، وهي : 
1) أبرز ما أُثر عن الصحابة والتابعين. 
2) المشتهر والوارد كثيراً في كتب التفاسير والمعاني.
3) ما كان فيه معنى بارزٌ أو اتضح من خلال الإطلاق توظيف الكليات التفسيرية في الترجيح بين الأقوال والاحتجاج للمعاني .

- قسمت الكليات إلى قسمين: 
كليات مطردة – كليات أغلبية .
- المعتمد في تحديد دخول واندراج الكليات تحت أيٍ من القسمين هو النظر في إطلاق العلماء له فإن حكوه على أنه مطرد تام في مواضعه وُضِعَ تحت قسم [المطردة] ، وإن أُطلق على أنه أغلبي فكذلك تحت قسم [الأغلبية] ، حتى وإن تبين أنه بخلافه بعد دراسة أفراده ورصد معاني آياته .

- إن تنوعت إطلاقات المفسرين للكلية ، فهي مطردة عند طائفة ، وأغلبية الحكم عند آخرين، فالعبرة في مثل هذا بأكثر الإطلاقات عدداً، ولو تساوت فأقدمها إطلاقاً. 

- إن كانت الكلية واردة عن ابن فارس، فإنني اعتمدت ألفاظ الكليات التي نشرت في "مجلة العرب" عن مخطوطة رسالة "الأفراد" وهي قد قوبلت على النسخة الأم المنقول منها، ولكن التوثيق للنصوص في الدراسة التطبيقية جُعل من "البرهان" للزركشي، و"الإتقان" للسيوطي، باعتبارهما أقدم المصادر التي نقلت الرسالة.

- في حالة تعدد تقرير المفسرين للقاعدة الكلية ، فإنني أُثبت إطلاقاتهم جميعاً، وأُحيلها إلى مصادرها ؛ لأن في هذا معرفة شهرة الكلية وكثرة تداولها بين أهل التفسير ويرتب كلُ قولٍ حسب الترتيب الزمني لأصحابها . 

- يتم ترتيب الكليات حسب حروف الهجاء.

- عزو الكليات إلى مصادرها.

- حصر أفراد الكلية من الآيات القرآنية، وترتيبها حسب ترتيب السور.

- إن كانت الآية طويلة فإنه يُكتفى بذكر الشاهد منها، ولا تكتب كاملة، ثم تُعزى الآية إلى سورتها ورقمها في المتن.

- تبحث اللفظة من الناحية اللغوية .

- بعد جمع الآيات تتم دراستها، واستقراء معانيها وأقوال المفسرين فيها، لمعرفة مدى مطابقة معانيها للكلية، وتدرس الآيات حسب ترتيب المصحف .

- عندما تتوافق مجموعة من الآيات على معنى متحد، فإنني أقدم بمقدمة هي نتيجة لاستقراء الآيات آية آية ، أُثبت فيها أنها قد جاءت على ذلك المعنى والتأويل، ثم أحياناً أعرضُ لشيء من عبارات المفسرين ونصوصهم؛ للتدليل على صحة ما تقرر من معنى، وأذكر في الحاشية مجموعة من المصادر من كتب التفسير، كمرجع توثيقي لكلام أهل التفسير عند مواطن تلك الآيات.

- أما الآيات التي فيها خلاف بين المفسرين، أو هي آيات مستثناة من القاعدة، أو مما يستدركه الباحث أثناء الدراسة ، فهذه يتم تفسيرها بتوسع ، وبسط الكلام حولها ، حتى يُتوصل إلى القول الراجح بدليله.

- أورد بعد الانتهاء من دراسة الآيات ما خص به المفسرون بعض الكليات من نقد وتقييد أو توجيه وتحرير.

- لما للوجوه والنظائر من نوع صلة وارتباط بالكليات، فإنه قد تأتي لفظة جُعل لها قاعدة كلية بينما هي عند أهل الوجوه والنظائر مختلفة الوجوه متنوعة الموارد ، لذا فإنني أُثبت ما في كتب الوجوه والنظائر من معانٍ للفظة ثم أقوم – إن أمكن -بالجمع والتوفيق بين إيرادها مطردة أو أغلبية المعنى وكونها متنوعة المعاني.

- وفي ختام الدراسة يأتي الحكم على الكلية والتي هي نتيجة لاستقراء أفرادها ودراسة مواطنها وأقوال أهل العلم في تفسيرها . وقد تتضمن هذه الفقرة الختامية أهم ما تميزت به الكلية وظهر جلياً أثناء دراستها ، مما يستحق معه الذكر والتنويه.

- مناقشة القضايا والمسائل العلمية ، وإبداء الرأي مدعوماً بالدليل.

- الترتيبُ المعتمد في هذه الدراسة البدء بذكر الكلية، الآيات هي "أفراد الكلية" ، المعنى اللغوي، دراسة الآيات، تعقبات العلماء للقاعدة الكلية - إن وجدت -، الحكم على الكلية . لكن هناك بعض الحالات قد يختل فيها هذا التسلسل ، فيتقدم المعنى اللغوي على عرض الآيات أو العكس، إن كان هناك موجبٌ مستلزم لهذا .

- أحياناً قد تُتلى الكليات عند عرضها في البداية بتوضيح لمقصود المفسرين بها، أو بشرح مفهومها وتوضيح دلالتها وما تحويه من أفراد، إذ على ضوئه يتم حصر أفرادها ونطاق شمولها من الآيات القرآنية.

----------


## قطرة مسك

وإياكم أخي الكريم، الكتاب عظيم النفع، جمُّ الفوائد، جدير بالقراءة، اشتريته من مكتبة العبيكان، وقد ساعدت الجمعية العلمية السعودية للقرآن الكريم وعلومه على طباعته، ويقع في مجلدين.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقكم الله، هذا مثال على نقض بعض هذه الكليات:
((  كلُّ شيء في القرآن ((قَاتَلَهُمُ اللَّهُ)) أو ((قُتِلَ)) فالمعنى: لعنهم الله أو لُعِن. ))

قال تعالى: { أفإن مات أو قتل انقلبتم على أعقابكم }
وقال تعالى: {ومن قتل مظلوما فقد جعلنا لوليه }
وقال تعالى: {قتل أصحاب الأخدود}

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وهذا مثال آخر

(( · كلُّ ما ورد في القرآن ((المطر)) فهو العذاب أو الأذى. ))


قال تعالى: {إن كان بكم أذى من مطر}، فالمراد هنا المطر المعروف؛ لا مطلق الأذى.
وقال تعالى: {هذا عارض ممطرنا}، فالمراد هنا مطر الخير؛ لأن هذا ظنهم، ولذلك عقبه بـ(بل) المفيدة للإضراب عن السابق.

----------


## قطرة مسك

أخي الكريم  وفقك الله، الأستاذ بريك - وفقه الله - أصَّل علم الكليات في كتابه هذا وبيَّن أنه قديم النشأة أصيل الظهور، وكان في أثناء الدراسة التطبيقية لهذه الألفاظ يعرض القاعدة - أو الكلية -، ثم يسرد أفرادها - أي الآيات - التي ورد فيها هذا اللفظ القرآني، ويعقِّب على ذلك بذكر المعنى اللغوي للفظة التفسيرية  -إن احتاج الأمر إلى ذلك -، ثم يبدأ بدراسة الكلية باستعراض أقوال العلماء والمفسرين فيها، ومن ثم يختم الدراسة بالحكم على هذه الكلية حكما مطَّرِدا أو أغلبيا.
لكن تبيّن لي بعد المراجعة ثلاثة أمور:
الأول: أنَّه لم يُنقل الحكم الدقيق على بعض هذه الكليات الذي أطلقه الأستاذ بريك بعد الدراسة، ولعل من أتى بأصل الموضوع اكتفى بنقل الكليات المطردة من فهرس الكتاب دون الرجوع إلى الحكم الصائب بعد الدراسة، وفي هذا نسبة كلام إلى غير قائله.
الثاني: أنصح بعدم الإحالة إلى المواقع الالكترونية وعلى من ينقل منها - أية معلومة - أن يتأكد أولا من مصدرها ثم يراجع صحة مانقل من عدمه.
الثالث : من أتى بأصل الموضوع لم يستوعب جميع الكليات المطَّردة بل قد أخذ منها وترك، وخلط بين المطَّردة والأغلبية.
تأمل بارك الله فيك الحكم الذي توصل إليه بعد دراسة اللفظة القرآنية ((( قُتل ))) وتعارضه مع مانسب إليه أعلاه :
قال : كل شيء في القرآن " قاتلهم الله " أو " قُتل " الواردة في سور المفصَّل فالمراد بها لُعن أو لعنهم الله.
ويمكن أن تقيَّد الكلية بصياغة أخرى فيقال : كل شيء في القرآن " قاتلهم الله " أو " قُتل " في معرض الذم فالمراد بها اللعن.
أيضا لفظة ((( المطر ))) : قال : هذه الكلية أغلبية الحكم، وليست مطَّردة كما أُطلقت.
وما سمَّى الله ( المطر ) في القرآن إلا عذابا، باستثناء آية النساء " إِنْ كَانَ بِكُمْ أَذًى مِنْ مَطَرٍ أَوْ كُنْتُمْ مَرْضَى " إذ المطر ههنا بمعنى الغيث، وهو رحمة لا عذاب.
لكن قد يقال : إن آية النساء المتقدمة " إِنْ كَانَ بِكُمْ أَذًى مِنْ مَطَرٍ أَوْ كُنْتُمْ مَرْضَى " لا تخرج عن القاعدة؛ لأن ما أصابهم من المطر أذى وكونه مما يتأذى منه ليس فيه رحمة، وعليه فهذه الآية تلحق ببقية المواطن الأخرى، ولكن الأظهر أن هذا الموضع يستثنى من الكلية؛ لأنه وإن لحق منه أذىً لكنه ليس مطر عذاب وهلاك، والله أعلم.
المصدر : كليات الألفاظ في التفسير، ص:558،476.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقكم الله

لهذا كنت أريد الاطلاع على الكتاب نفسه؛ وعلم الكليات حقا معلوم من قديم، وقد أشار إليه جل من صنف في علوم القرآن، ولذلك كنت أتوقع أن يناقش المؤلف الكليات التي ذكرها القدماء وفي إطلاقها نظر.

لو تيسر لكم تصوير الكتاب أو نسخه فسيكون هذا خيرا كثيرا.

وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## قطرة مسك

لو تيسر لكم تصوير الكتاب أو نسخه فسيكون هذا خيرا كثيرا.
أخي الكريم وفقك الله، حقيقة لا خبرة لي ولا معرفة لي بذلك.

----------


## إيمان الغامدي

قطرة مسك .. جزاكم الله خيراً على ما تفضلتم به من بيان ..

و بُورك أيضا بالأخ الفاضل : أبي مالك ..

----------


## قطرة مسك

وإياك أختي الكريمة.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

جزيتم خيرا

----------


## قطرة مسك

وفق الله الجميع.

----------


## بريق الحروف

السلام عليكم ...
   أين يباع هذا الكتاب .....؟؟؟

 وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أمة الرحمن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
جزاكم الله خيراً   جمييييعاً ......... وبارك الله  فيكم

----------


## قطرة مسك

> السلام عليكم ...
> أين يباع هذا الكتاب .....؟؟؟
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.
تجده في دور النشر والمكتبات التجارية.
وفق الله الجميع للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح.

----------


## بريق الحروف

أرجو إفادتي ......

 أين يباع هذا الكتاب ؟؟
  وجزاكم الله خيرا ...

----------


## قطرة مسك

> أرجو إفادتي ......
> أين يباع هذا الكتاب ؟؟


أجبتك سابقا وفقك الله.

----------


## بريق الحروف

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.
> تجده في دور النشر والمكتبات التجارية.
> وفق الله الجميع للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح.


أعلم  أيتها الفاضلة أن الكتب تباع في المكتبات ....هذا بدهي لكل أحد !!

 لكن أعني أي المكتبات تحديدا ؟؟  فقد سألت عنه أكثر من مكتبة فلم أجده ...

 بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا .....

----------


## روضة الكتب

الرجاء رفع الكتاب وفقكم الله

----------

